# reaching 3000?



## tresrikay (Mar 10, 2008)

I am opening a book on when we reach 3000 members. No stake, no prizes, just to see who has the best crystal ball. I will start with..............APRIL 22nd............ over to you.


----------



## cipro (Mar 10, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> I am opening a book on when we reach 3000 members. No stake, no prizes, just to see who has the best crystal ball. I will start with..............APRIL 22nd............ over to you.


 
Happens to be my bith date harrray and will be in vagas poker playing

However by that date I think there will be 3039 total members


----------



## cipro (Mar 10, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> I am opening a book on when we reach 3000 members. No stake, no prizes, just to see who has the best crystal ball. I will start with..............APRIL 22nd............ over to you.


 
Sorry misunderstood what you meant the date I will guess isssssssss

10th of APRIL


----------



## irenerobbie (Mar 10, 2008)

*3000*

there needs to be a prize! i say april the first.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 10, 2008)

*3000*

One new member a day. 
I book for 12 May


----------



## walkers (Mar 10, 2008)

april the 20th


----------



## Trevor (Mar 10, 2008)

April 6 the wifes birthday, i need a prize or she aint getting a prezzi


----------



## lenny (Mar 10, 2008)

I go for 25th June 2008, That'll be 31 years of wedded bliss(she's standing behind me)


----------



## loubylou (Mar 10, 2008)

I go for 1 month from today 10th April.


----------



## sundown (Mar 10, 2008)

ive done my mathematical  calculation
divided it be three, took away the number I first thought of
and the date is obvious 31st march


----------



## autosleeper (Mar 10, 2008)

I go for April 1st.  my Birthday.  you never know, being an April fool might be an advantage


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 11, 2008)

So we have 11 stakes including 2x ist April and 2x 10th April. I am sorry but we can't share the non existant prize so please only 1 go at each date so auto sleeper and louby need to guess again...................  I don't know, you just have to explain every little detail....... tsk tsk tsk..........


----------



## sundown (Mar 11, 2008)

ok headmaster, you've made your point!  
we all promise to pay attention in future  
you can put the cane back in the cupboard now


----------



## Rover (Mar 11, 2008)

Think I'll go for 13th May (luck for some)


----------



## cipro (Mar 11, 2008)

loubylou said:


> I go for 1 month from today 10th April.


 
We will share the prize ( bottle of champers )


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 11, 2008)

cipro said:


> We will share the prize ( bottle of champers )



Right Cipro, pick up the dunces hat and go and stand in the corner and when you get home I want you to right out 100 times......... "There are no prizes" and bring them to me first thing in the morning............ and dont any of you move while I go and discuss an important issue about the distillation of spirits with Mr Sundown in 2A............. and in future leave your monkey at home!


----------



## cipro (Mar 11, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Right Cipro, pick up the dunces hat and go and stand in the corner and when you get home I want you to right out 100 times......... "There are no prizes" and bring them to me first thing in the morning............ and dont any of you move while I go and discuss an important issue about the distillation of spirits with Mr Sundown in 2A............. and in future leave your monkey at home!


 
Yea......but......no......but..no ghoust post offering champersssssssss????
No corner to go to live in a windmill

P.S your avatar is good much likeness hee hee


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 11, 2008)

cipro said:


> Yea......but......no......but..no ghoust post offering champersssssssss????
> No corner to go to live in a windmill
> 
> P.S your avatar is good much likeness hee hee



how do you get your avatar to move. Ive got one i keep trying to use but it will not MOVE......GRRRRrrrrrr


----------



## cipro (Mar 11, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> how do you get your avatar to move. Ive got one i keep trying to use but it will not MOVE......GRRRRrrrrrr


 
It took me ages to find one that fits it is to do with the size I think try cool avatas then load one on if it does not move try another

I only found one by trial and error


----------



## cipro (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.coolavatars.net/ found it


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 11, 2008)

cipro said:


> It took me ages to find one that fits it is to do with the size I think try cool avatas then load one on if it does not move try another
> 
> I only found one by trial and error



Thanks, but did you right click, save target as, or just right click copy? ive done everything, bar chuck the laptop out the window........


----------



## Trevor (Mar 11, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Thanks, but did you right click, save target as, or just right click copy? ive done everything, bar chuck the laptop out the window........


No No No go to the back of the class right click save picture as, you silly boy
Just right click on my avatar save picture as.
it should work because its the right size if it dont there is something wrong or your not doing it right.
if i change my avatar try it on someone elses to see if it works i am sure they wont mind.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 12, 2008)

It's got to be less than 195k I think. If you right click on a gif image and select "properties" you can see how big it is. Cipro's is only 11k. It's quite good with just a few frames so just the kind of thing needed. Most small animations with a reasonable number of frames will go over 195k.


----------



## irenerobbie (Mar 12, 2008)

*prize*

i want to offer a prize. my secret wild camp spot. the place that i would never divulge to the site and an associated treasure hunt to find the "booty"
is that allowed Tresrikay

hard luck if i win! will someone give me their secret site if i promise not to tell


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 12, 2008)

irenerobbie said:


> i want to offer a prize. my secret wild camp spot. the place that i would never divulge to the site and an associated treasure hunt to find the "booty"
> is that allowed Tresrikay
> 
> hard luck if i win! will someone give me their secret site if i promise not to tell



Absolutely, yes and if you win you can still keep it a secret.


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 12, 2008)

Trevor said:


> No No No go to the back of the class right click save picture as, you silly boy
> Just right click on my avatar save picture as.
> it should work because its the right size if it dont there is something wrong or your not doing it right.
> if i change my avatar try it on someone elses to see if it works i am sure they wont mind.



No just wont work I can save it by, save target as, or copy, or save picture as, but when I try to get it as a replacement avatar all I get is invalid file.  so my blood pressure is more important than a moving avatar. But thanks for the help.


----------



## sundown (Mar 12, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> No just wont work I can save it by, save target as, or copy, or save picture as, but when I try to get it as a replacement avatar all I get is invalid file.  so my blood pressure is more important than a moving avatar. But thanks for the help.


hi ricky 
   works ok for me
go to cool avatars
selet avatar
clik on it to get the download button
download avatar to desktop
on usercp browse computer
select avatar from desktop
and that should work


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 12, 2008)

sundown said:


> hi ricky
> works ok for me
> go to cool avatars
> selet avatar
> ...



No, still doesn't work, can get it on but it wont move AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> No, still doesn't work, can get it on but it wont move AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH


Do you do this.
Go to edit avatar.
Next to your avatar cick do not use avatar.
Click on save changes.
Then click on browse.
Then select your new avatar.
Then save changes agian.

If you do this and it dont work i dont know what will.
Best of british luck to you.


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 12, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Do you do this.
> Go to edit avatar.
> Next to your avatar cick do not use avatar.
> Click on save changes.
> ...



YES, YES, YES, yes and yes.....


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 12, 2008)

Just seen we are up to 2928 now, come on, more bets, fabulous prizes are now available...................... look at the threads.


----------



## cipro (Mar 12, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> YES, YES, YES, yes and yes.....


 
Wheres your animated avatar come on radio 4 listener and our politician
surely this as not beat you


----------



## cipro (Mar 13, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Just seen we are up to 2928 now, come on, more bets, fabulous prizes are now available...................... look at the threads.


 
A couple more now and on the upppppp

Yes I found the list of prizes 1st 2nd 3rd very generous fnx


----------



## Belgian (Mar 13, 2008)

Another 69 to go !


----------



## cipro (Mar 18, 2008)

*nearly there*

Only 48 to go too 3000. Seems like the 10th of april is to far away

Tresikay needs to get prizes ready


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 18, 2008)

cipro said:


> Only 48 to go too 3000. Seems like the 10th of april is to far away
> 
> Tresikay needs to get prizes ready



I'm eagerly awaiting the donated prizes for my safekeeping as I type, What was yours again Cipro, a weeks free use of your M/h with the monkey driving?


----------



## cipro (Mar 18, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting the donated prizes for my safekeeping as I type, What was yours again Cipro, a weeks free use of your M/h with the monkey driving?


 
The wife is not on the insureance  
Not in at the moment


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 18, 2008)

cipro said:


> The wife is not on the insureance
> Not in at the moment



hope she's not looking over your shoulder .//


----------



## cipro (Mar 18, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> hope she's not looking over your shoulder .//


 
I know !!she is a crack shot with that gun

PS have agood Easter Rick and all for that matter


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 20, 2008)

Only another 41 to go. I am going to be well wide of the mark........... so I have asked my twin Swampy to have a go and he reckons April..................1st............. he's no fool,.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 20, 2008)

Just 41 to go today. 
I put 3000 for May 12th.  
I'm so glad I'm going to loose, we'll get 3000 far before that date


----------



## loubylou (Mar 20, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> So we have 11 stakes including 2x ist April and 2x 10th April. I am sorry but we can't share the non existant prize so please only 1 go at each date so auto sleeper and louby need to guess again...................  I don't know, you just have to explain every little detail....... tsk tsk tsk..........



OK, I'll guess again mmmmm 30th March. What non-existant prize will I get? Can't wait..........I'm such a big kid at heart.


----------



## sundown (Mar 20, 2008)

loubylou said:


> OK, I'll guess again mmmmm 30th March. What non-existant prize will I get? Can't wait..........I'm such a big kid at heart.


sorry louby 
        but as I said before its definatly the 31st march.
and if you're 2 or 3 short on the 30th and get 2 or 3 friends to join up  
you *will* be found out


----------



## loubylou (Mar 20, 2008)

sundown said:


> sorry louby
> but as I said before its definatly the 31st march.
> and if you're 2 or 3 short on the 30th and get 2 or 3 friends to join up
> you *will* be found out



Damn!! how will you know?


----------



## sundown (Mar 25, 2008)

reaching 3000 members, is still on course for 31st march
at 3 members a day its looking good  
but if we get new members like 
andy-pandy and teddy join on the 30th,   
then we'll know that louby-lou
is being a little naughty


----------



## Belgian (Mar 25, 2008)

sundown said:


> reaching 3000 members, is still on course for 31st march
> at 3 members a day its looking good
> but if we get new members like
> andy-pandy and teddy join on the 30th,
> ...



Today 10PM (9 for you, - we are allways faster ) and 2988 members !
Was I wrong to think we should reach it only in May!
Sundown, I believe even you will be beaten, we'll get there sooner 
Only 12 to go !!!!!
12 to go


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 25, 2008)

It is with deep regret that the TRESRIKAY betting shop had to call in the recievers today........ the proprieter a Mr T.R. Esrik, Refused to comment on why he had been forced into recievership, stating only that he believed there had been some underhand betting tactics that were being directed from somewhere within the E.U. that had caused  him to close a book on a certain web site membership that had grown at a rate unprecedented in the last few weeks. He also stated that pressures had been placed upon him by gun wielding monkeys and certain tea drinking kettle boilers answering to the name of Polly. Police were said to be concentrating ther enquiries in the Hoboken area of Belgium, interpol were fully co-operative with the ongoing enquiry........ Mr Esrik was last seen driving a motorhome onto a Northlink ferry.


----------



## sundown (Mar 25, 2008)

well thats typical.
bookies always do a runner when the going gets tough! 
i just hope mr. T R esrik 
has left my first prize in the hands of one of our 
more trustworthy members!


----------



## sundown (Mar 25, 2008)

latest betting in the 3000 derby

11/10 on fav. loubylou  30th march

12/1      sundown  31st march

300/1     the field


----------



## lenny (Mar 25, 2008)

sundown said:


> latest betting in the 3000 derby
> 
> 11/10 on fav. loubylou  30th march
> 
> ...



Thinking about changing my entry to the 29th. March, is that allowed, and can you bet on your own entry?

PS. I've had a word with my lad's football team, and we have a plan(11 to go)


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 26, 2008)

My brother Rik has left me in his empty betting shop, so as I am now in charge. I will place my bet on 28th march at 8.33 p.m. at 300/1 all stakes must now be £10 or above. lets see your money, I have a kidnapped monkey here answers to the name of dirty Harry.......... cheers, Swampy


----------



## Belgian (Mar 26, 2008)

*2996*



tresrikay said:


> My brother Rik has left me in his empty betting shop, so as I am now in charge. I will place my bet on 28th march at 8.33 p.m. at 300/1 all stakes must now be £10 or above. lets see your money, I have a kidnapped monkey here answers to the name of dirty Harry.......... cheers, Swampy



Rien ne va plus, Rick 
2996 now. 3000 for tomorrow ?


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 26, 2008)

Will we reach it on my birthday..................... only 4&3/4 hours til, what a celebration.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 26, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Will we reach it on my birthday..................... only 4&3/4 hours til, what a celebration.


Happy birthday Rick 
I bet you'll win them all


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 26, 2008)

Belgian said:


> Happy birthday Rick
> I bet you'll win them all



Its tomorrow, we are going to see Van Morrison in Manchester. A very expensive treat.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 26, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Its tomorrow, we are going to see Van Morrison in Manchester. A very expensive treat.


You can afford it as you have done a runner with all the money from the bets.


----------



## autosleeper (Mar 26, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> I am opening a book on when we reach 3000 members. No stake, no prizes, just to see who has the best crystal ball. I will start with..............APRIL 22nd............ over to you.



Today 26th March.--- Looks like there are only 3 more to go to 3,000.  my date of 1st April,  looking good. lol.


----------



## sundown (Mar 26, 2008)

today 26th march


Stats 
Members: 3,000
Threads: 3,232
Posts: 30,550
Top Poster: sammclouis (4,062)

Welcome to our newest member, *tomfarnhill *

hello tom, & welcome to wildacmping
you have the honour of being our 3,000th member
sorry, no prizes but welcome to the site


----------



## Belgian (Mar 27, 2008)

*3000 ![/B]**
Welcome Tomfarnhill to this happy crowd. *


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 27, 2008)

sundown said:


> today 26th march
> 
> 
> Stats
> ...



If the clocks wrong then it was reached on my birthday, or I wll sulk.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 27, 2008)

*> 4000*

Happy birthday again Rick. 
Now we have 3001 and allready up to 4000; open a bet ?


----------



## sundown (Mar 28, 2008)

*frightening satistics*

the membership has now exceeded 3,000
so where does it go from here.!
In the two weeks before the 3,000 was reached
there were 70 new members
which works out at 35 per week or 1,800 per year
this is an increase of 60% on the year   
so a 60% increase *every* year would mean that

in the year 2010 there will be 4,800 members
by 2011 there will be    7,680 members
by 2020 there will be 527,766 members
by 2031 there will be 92,845,503 members
which is more than the total population of the UK.  

although these figures seem pretty far-fetched
they are mathematicaly correct
so the moral of the story is
dont believe in all the satistics and projections  
which are thown at us daily
or stand by to see 92million motorhomes on our roads soon


----------



## Belgian (Mar 28, 2008)

*expanding*

quote:
_by 2031 there will be 92,845,503 members
which is more than the total population of the UK. _
No problem, we can host some more members here on the continent. There are allready 2 flemish and at least 1 dutchy.. Expansion is still possible   (if you still want to have us ?). When it gets crowded overthere you're allways welcome overhere (we like you better than
other alliens ). LOL


----------



## autosleeper (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't put me off all together, the roads are heaving as it is.  but it is good to know there are so many like minded folks out there, who really appreciate nature for what it is & do not want all the trappings of the organised sites.


----------



## irenerobbie (Mar 28, 2008)

*winner 3000*

who won? i've been away for a bit and have missed all the action.


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 30, 2008)

irenerobbie said:


> who won? i've been away for a bit and have missed all the action.



Being the returning officer for the said constituency of Wildthorpe I declare the results as follows....................1st with more posts than anyone ,....... Cool Avatars........ 2nd with 30th March ( although a changed vote) Loubylou...... and 3rd with 31st March, Sundown......... There being no representative of the winner...... the electoral commision has decreed that all bets be tranferred to the T.R Esrik memorial trust fund for its excellent voluntary work with blind Meercats in Castrateistan.


----------

